# Anyone shoot lefty looking at Super Black Eagle



## The Rodney (Jul 4, 2011)

I want to invest in an autoloader and I have my eye on a Beneli Super Black Eagle Left Hand.  Anyone shoot this gun or do any other left-eye dominant shooters have a reccomendation?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 4, 2011)

Never shot a lefty, but the right hand version works awsome. do you shoot lefty? 
Larry


----------



## Nitro (Jul 4, 2011)

I  am a lefty. I shoot a LH Benelli M-1 and a LH M-2. Never needed or wanted 3.5" shells....

They are good shotguns.


----------



## meckardt (Jul 4, 2011)

I have to buddies that are lefty and that's what they shoot and love it.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 4, 2011)

My buddy has one, lh, and loves it.

He's a righty, with left eye dominant. He loves it. I shot it a few times. Very nice, light, smooth! As a righty I now understand the distraction you cross handers deal with.


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 4, 2011)

Yup, I'm a right hand pistol shooter and write with my right hand as well.  My dad figured out I was left eye dominant so rifle/shotgun went to the left... I'm a very confused young man!  Thanks for the input guys.  I like how the gun feels when I mount it but wanted to her from hunters before I dropped $1,300.  Shotguns with a right handed cast kill my face.


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 4, 2011)

I looked online and the M1 and M2 look like SWAT team shotguns.... I take it they have models for hunters?  Are they less expensive than the SBE?


----------



## PintailM2 (Jul 5, 2011)

The Rodney said:


> I looked online and the M1 and M2 look like SWAT team shotguns.... I take it they have models for hunters?  Are they less expensive than the SBE?



The M2 Field is is what he's talkin bout. I shoot a Right hand M2 28" Max 4 but I shoot it left handed. I agree never needed a 3.5" shell. They are almost the same gun as a SBE 2 just can't shoot 3.5" shells. And it's about 300 bucks cheaper. You can buy alota shot for 300 bucks. Either way both are good guns!


----------



## one hogman (Jul 5, 2011)

*Left hand SBE*

I shoot left handed but shoot right handed shotguns,  it just works better for me as I am basically right handed but had a permanent eye injury at the age of 15 so I had to switch, I have owned the SBE and SBEII Right hand guns and they worked really well, I just am not a Benelli person, got rid of them both. The ONLY drawback I see with buying a left hand Pricey shotgun,  , if you don't like it it will be harder to trade or sell for, as you know, there are not as many lefties out there as Righties!!  I do agree with Nitro on the 3&1/2 inch shells, I think they are way over rated and kick like a mule,Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## nrohrbach (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a lefty and always thought shooting a right handed gun messed me up...until I finally shot a righty, left handed. Didn't bother me at all, still shooting righty's left handed, and folding ducks like laundry.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 5, 2011)

I shoot a right handed SBE left handed. I changed the cast to be left and reversed the safety. Easy change and the shims came with the gun to change cast in rear of stock. The SBE throws the shells forward so no burns yet.


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome.... I had no idea the SBE was designed for 3.5 shells, thus costing a few hundred more.  I am going to look harder at the M1-M2.  I guess I got nearsigted on the SBE becasue Bass Pro had it and I could shoulder it. Not many stores have left guns in stock.
@ Wild Turkey:  The SBE kit coomes with shims to change the cast?  Cool.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 5, 2011)

*All us rightys*

Know whats wrong with you guys. You think with the wrong side of your brain.LOLLOL. Just shoot a BPS , it ejects from the bottom. Even right handed guys can shoot one and they will shot 3.5 inch shells if you have the right model.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 5, 2011)

The Rodney said:


> Awesome.... I had no idea the SBE was designed for 3.5 shells, thus costing a few hundred more.  I am going to look harder at the M1-M2.  I guess I got nearsigted on the SBE becasue Bass Pro had it and I could shoulder it. Not many stores have left guns in stock.
> @ Wild Turkey:  The SBE kit coomes with shims to change the cast?  Cool.



M1 and M2s have the shim kit too.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 5, 2011)

That's the gun my son will have when he get's a little older, so if you get it and don't like it, I'll buy it from you!!! It always amazes me of the people that have never held a Benelli and then trash them! I have the RH SBEII and love it - we (my son) also has a RH Ultra Lite 20ga and we (he) loves it!!


----------



## florida boy (Jul 5, 2011)

What sold me on the benelli's was my buddy taking a brandnew one out of the box and putting it in our walkin freezer at 20 below zero for 3 days ( loaded ) .....took it out and fired all five rounds flawlessly . I bought one shortly after and it just didnt fit me . It was too long for me . Hated to sell it . My 11-87 and beretta AL390 jammed after the first shot . I guess Rem oil gets pretty thick in the cold .


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 5, 2011)

I shoot a Bennelli now and have absolutely no complaints. When I researched the shotguns, one of the selling points on the Bennelli's is the entire LH models are built for left shoulders, kicking pad and all. If I shot LH it would seem like a wise choice to me. LH guns seem to hold thier value better too.


----------



## PintailM2 (Jul 5, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Know whats wrong with you guys. You think with the wrong side of your brain.LOLLOL. Just shoot a BPS , it ejects from the bottom. Even right handed guys can shoot one and they will shot 3.5 inch shells if you have the right model.



Actually people that are left handed use the right side of their brain, so u see us leftys are the only ones in our RIGHT minds!   

Not sure if its tru but it sounds good!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2011)

Some of you gentlemen are gonna have a short ride here if ya`ll don`t settle down.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of you gentlemen are gonna have a short ride here if ya`ll don`t settle down.



What he said.


----------



## hunterparr34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Used my lefty SBEII last season and fell in love. Been wanting to go shoot it lately! Definitely recommended.


----------



## USMC0844 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am a lefty and grew up on right handed rifles and shotguns. As much as I would like to make the switch to lefty guns, I am hesistant to buy one with all my loading and unloading habits being right handed. Been looking at the SBE though and I like it alot.


----------



## muckalee (Jul 13, 2011)

Shoot left handed all my life and used right handed autoloaders.  Always wondered did i flinch when hull came across my face.   Bought a LH M2 last year and shot doves, ducks, and turkeys with it.  And based on my short experience last year I will say that I did flinch a little.  I shot better percentage wise and had a lot more doubles.


----------



## GTN (Jul 13, 2011)

Personally I shoot 3.5'' at all waterfowel. When you shoot them through a Benelli the recoil is no more than a 3'' to me. If it were me I would pay the extra $300 for a SBEII over a M2. You may not shoot 3.5'' shells all the time but you have that option. I have seen a few times when guy's wish their gun was capable of shooting 
3.5''s.


----------

